# Scottish pet rescue site for all - thoughts?



## cagray (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi All,

I am putting this post on each of the pet rescue areas on this forum. I am hoping to get feedback from people who have to try and rehome animals in particular.

Having rescued animals in the past I found that when trying to find pets for rescue it was tough to find out what shelters there were and where etc. Plus many of them did not have websites (no doubt due to cost and time!) etc. So I wanted to use my skills to try and provide a website to help all the shelters in Scotland out.

So I have started a website and I would love thoughts on whether it is worthwhile, how it should work etc. My reason for doing it are:

a) raising awareness of pets in need
b) help people find pets as it is hard to go through/find many websites
c) help shelters who can't afford websites

The website is up but I am still adding a lot to it and some stuff is missing currently.

The site is at: Rescue Scottish Pets

It currently features my 2 dogs (who aren't for rescue!!!)

Note: if you use Internet Explorer 6 it does not work that great yet!

Thanks
Colin


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

anything that can raise awareness as there as so many out there at the moment in trouble.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think its a great idea. So often I look at rescue sites and find the animals are in England  I can't travel that far and a lot of rescues won't rehome without a home check anywhere!


----------



## justme (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi,

I think this is a great idea to have a local site in Scotland. At the moment I find it rather difficult to look through several websites and often shelters don't even have one, so they get overlooked easily. The pets in Scotland deserve it to get a wider attention.

cheers

heide


----------

